#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  criar um apk para acessar qualquer roteador, so inicio preciso pra usar no trabalho

## doxkennedy

criar um apk para acessar qualquer roteador, so inicio preciso pra usar no trabalho eu nao sei por onde começar, sei que devo pegar o getway da rede, ou criar um servidor na minha empresa aonde cliente envie uma solicitação e realize a troca

trabalho em uma empresa provedora de internet utilizamos mikrotik os clientes são pppoes gostaria de uma ajuda pra poder realizar esse trabalho, qualquer dica e bem vinda, todos os clientes saim por apenas um ip clientes pppoe

----------

